# How much is my Kona Cowan worth?



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I've decided to sell my Cowan, which is like brand new. Any thoughts on how much it would be worth? Not sure how big the market is for a bike like this, so I might be better off parting it out. Here are the specs...

* Frame: 2006 Kona Cowan
* Fork: Manitou Gold Series 2 w/20mm thru axle (80mm travel)
* Headset: FSA Pig Pro DH
* Cranks: TruVativ Hussefelt (small chainring removed)
* Chainring: Single E13 Components 32T
* Chainguide: E13 Components 32 Special
* B/B: TruVativ Giga Pipe Team DH ISIS (118mm spindle)
* Pedals: Eastern Plastic
* Chain: SRAM PG-991
* Freewheel: SRAM PG-990 (11-34t, 9-speed)
* Front Derailleur: None
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.7
* Shifters: SRAM X.7 Trigger (right side only)
* Handlebar: Deity Twenty14 31.8
* Stem: Deity Fantom 31.8
* Grips: ODI Oury Lock-on
* Saddle: Macneil SL
* Seatpost: Macneil Pivotal
* Brakes: Hayes HFX-9 w/ Hayes HFX-9 Levers
* Rims: Azonic Outlaw
* Front hub: Azonic Outlaw disc 20mm
* Rear hub: Azonic Outlaw disc
* Tires: Kenda SB8 26x2.3 front and Kenda Short Tracker 2.1 rear


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

Man why you selling all your bikes?


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

carfreak35041 said:


> Man why you selling all your bikes?


Pretty simple. I haven't had the time to ride much lately, so I figured I might as well go from 5 bikes down to 1 or 2. I hate to sell the Kona, but its not getting ridden much.


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

I wish i had the money for that Night Train you sold a while back cause that was cheap.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I want your fork


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

Did you build it up or swap out stock parts, I would say try $950 or so


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

John Cowan yelled at me today. He is not the most likable of guys. 

But that bike is sick. I'd say 850-950 for that bike.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

dirtjumper202 said:


> Did you build it up or swap out stock parts, I would say try $950 or so


I bought the Cowan frame, and a DJ "build kit" from one of the on-line places, along with the Azonic wheelset. Then later I upgraded things like the pedals, seat/seatpost, and bars/stem. I love the bike, just don't really ride it anymore. Hate to sell it, but its going to waste sitting in my basement. Needs a new home!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> John Cowan yelled at me today. He is not the most likable of guys.
> 
> But that bike is sick. I'd say 850-950 for that bike.


John yelled at Allex and Cody too. That is a great looking/set-up Cowan! I have sold two of my bikes in the last month. I have been getting half of retail for them.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> John yelled at Allex and Cody too.


Yeah he's a real cool guy, huh?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Napoleon complex...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I had a lot of fun riding with Allex and Cody yesterday. The mulch-pit session was super fun.


----------



## specialized08p2.rider (Jul 22, 2008)

Bike looks intense, i would say you could easily sell to someone a little more gulable for about 1100 to1200. with my experience people look at old cowans and especially ones that have been remade and go, im buying it, the ethirteen system will be a sell point as well. it shouldnt be hard to sell it at those prices. Still Sweet bike, sucks your selling it though. Good luck


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Bike is now for sale. Click my sig for the details. I will take some updated photos this weekend to show the newer seat, seatpost, bars, stem, and pedals.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

OK, its time to get a little more aggressive about selling this thing since the end of summer will be here before you know it. I had no interest at the $849 price, so I just lowered the price to $699, which is an absolute steal on this thing. The new Cowans are $1499, and IMHO mine has a better parts spec.

I also added some new updated photos to the ad, which you can find here... https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=22931


----------

